# [RISOLTO]Xfce4

## ago

Attualmente uso gnome, ma volevo provare xfce4 e ho seguito la guida http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/xfce-config.xml ma se provo a riavviare mi esce il login manager slim ma appena inserisco user e pass mi compiono le finestre bianche di Xorg...soluzioni?Last edited by ago on Wed Jul 15, 2009 6:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Scen

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> Attualmente uso gnome, ma volevo provare xfce4 e ho seguito la guida http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/xfce-config.xml ma se provo a riavviare mi esce il login manager slim ma appena inserisco user e pass mi compiono le finestre bianche di Xorg...soluzioni?

 

Hai seguito alla lettera questo paragrafo: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/xfce-config.xml#doc_chap4_sect3 ?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> # emerge -avt slim
> ...

 

----------

## ago

Avevo dimenticato echo "XSESSION="Xfce4" " >> /etc/rc.conf. ...ora sono ripassato a gnome...molto meglio  :Very Happy: 

----------

## LordArthas

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> Avevo dimenticato echo "XSESSION="Xfce4" " >> /etc/rc.conf. ...ora sono ripassato a gnome...molto meglio 

 

Ma nooo, troppo pesante e bloated. xfce4 + xmonad FTW!!!  :Wink: 

----------

